# CFB Edmonton Saddle Club



## HTFUAlberta (6 Jun 2014)

Random Question of the Day....

Apologies first off if this not the place to ask as like I said it's a random question.

Is anybody out there a member of the CFB Edmonton saddle club (Or knows one)? My wife and daughter are looking for a stable for the 1400lb hay burner.

Cheers, HTFU


----------



## xFusilier (6 Jun 2014)

Not a member but here  http://www.cg.cfpsa.ca/cg-pc/Edmonton/EN/RecreationandLeisure/Clubs/Pages/SaddleClub.aspx is the link from Edmonton PSP's website.


----------



## HTFUAlberta (6 Jun 2014)

Cheers! Already e-mailed but have yet to hear back... The wife is beside herself with excitement about getting in and she's cracking the whip to get her connected with them... Domestic 9er wants stuff done ASAFP!


----------

